

How HashMap works in Java - mono
http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-hashmap-works-in-java.html

======
ianbishop
Does anyone know why they chose to go with linear probing over double hashing?
I could never really think of why one would be more advantageous than the
other.

~~~
ek
Linear probing will always let you fill a hash table to a load factor (\alpha)
of 1. Double hashing may prohibit this, even if it is more efficient for
smaller values of \alpha.

------
Emore
That was utterly unreadable.

